# Interesting Piranha Coming Our Way?



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

This latest natural disaster has me thinking. I know Japan gets some big beautiful fish & some that we rarely see as Japanese are willing to pay more. But with the recent deviation over there I doubt to many people are going to be buying piranha this year. Where are these extra fish going to go? Europe or here & here is closer. Could it be we see some monsters showing up soon? Could we be getting some piranha that the US rarely sees? Exporters are going to want to sell these fish even at never before seen prices. 50% of something is better than 100% of nothing. This is going to deviate their sales in Japan & I think they're going to push them somewhere even for less money. Anyone else thought bout this?


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I must say it wasn't the first thing I thought of when I saw the tsunami pictures.

The way things are going there will be some radioactive super piranhas available very soon.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

You have to wonder how the Japanese manage to ship these fish, must cost a lot of money.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

thats a crap load of cash sitting in those tanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

what is that white fish in the first video???


----------



## wremi (Mar 8, 2011)

c_granger21 said:


> what is that white fish in the first video???


Looks like an albino gar.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

c_granger21 said:


> what is that white fish in the first video???


looks like an alligator gar.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

that thing is awesome.


----------



## wremi (Mar 8, 2011)

c_granger21 said:


> that thing is awesome.


Yeah, they are cool, I used to catch them fishing when I was stationed in NC. I had a baby Florida gar, but it tried to eat a fish that was too big while I was sleeping and suffocated itself.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Think thats a light coloured Nile Perch in second vid with the Goliaths and Vittatus.
They must ship them in fibre galss tanks with filters or something..dont how else they would ship at that size? Unless the tigers were grown on.


----------



## cduuuub (Oct 19, 2010)

I don't know about the rest of you but those tanks looked a little over stocked if you ask me...


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Almost everyone overstocks in the far east. Space is very limited. They don't follow our guidelines they have their own. Thanks locust for the links. Can't wait till my Gatf is a beast like that, couple more inches.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Its a shop, its no different to stocking 8 ins square tanks with serras not much smaller like they do in stores in the US or the UK.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

locust said:


> Its a shop, its no different to stocking 8 ins square tanks with serras not much smaller like they do in stores in the US or the UK.


I've seen many private tank videos from the far east, many are stocked with more fish than we would normally stock.


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

The platinum gator gars are bred in asia

The giant Goalith tigerfish was grown from a baby.


----------

